# Wine Cooler



## BDKS (Apr 20, 2009)

I received a wine cooler for a birthday gift. Too bad we noticed the corner was dented after unpacking.




Hopefully a replacement will be found today. It was similar to this one. I will have to post some updated photos of the recently bottled additions.


----------



## BDKS (Apr 20, 2009)

We returned that one. The second one was beat up worse than the first. Time for a refund.



Has anyone purchased one of these without problems? Would Lowes or Home Depot be any better?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 20, 2009)

You can walk in Lowes and choose the model you want. They are in unopened boxes and have a fair selection- at least locally here.


----------



## farmer (Apr 20, 2009)

Try checking out craigslist . There is always an assortment of wine coolers of all sizes.


----------



## BDKS (Apr 21, 2009)

I ended up not going with the electronic cooler design. This one has a compressor and operates like a fridge. Even better it was on sale at lowes.


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2009)

My kids got this one for us 3 years ago from Home Depot - Magic Chef 50 bottle


----------



## grapeman (Apr 21, 2009)

That looks like a nice little one. Good for chilling a nice selection of white wines or longer storage for a fair amount. I know the local Lowes carries about 10 different models. Good find. Hope it works out well and last good for you. 






Did you check this one out? Almost 2000 bottles of storage in this one!


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 22, 2009)

BDKS, yes Lowes and Home Depot have a fairly good selection of coolers. As Appleman said, they are usually on display and you can pick one out without the dents on them!!


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 22, 2009)

BDKS, that is the model I got from Lowe's also!! Very nice!!


----------

